# Good old POIs



## rugbyken (Oct 9, 2017)

We're in the Gironde southern France on our way over to the coast 35mls away to meet a fellow traveller tomorrow, all campsites appear closed down nothing within 20 miles in 'all the aires ' POIs have 3 spots by the lakes, this is the first and who could want for more


----------



## The laird (Oct 9, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> We're in the Gironde southern France on our way over to the coast 35mls away to meet a fellow traveller tomorrow, all campsites appear closed down nothing within 20 miles in 'all the aires ' POIs have 3 spots by the lakes, this is the first and who could want for more View attachment 58389View attachment 58391View attachment 58392



Excellant


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 9, 2017)

Glad to be of service


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 10, 2017)

none of us say it much chris but your work is appreciated and enjoyed


----------

